# trapped...



## therustytracks (Nov 29, 2007)

lately i've been feeling trapped and i find myself droning through my daily routines, trying to find meaning in a meaningless existence. college is worse than high school..i've got dogs, family, and friends but i've locked myself into a world of obligations where i'm pleasing everyone but myself. two years ago i would have kicked my own ass for being such a douche bag, i feel as though i've lost myself and everything that i use to believe in. the circle a in the sound hole of my guitar tattoo is the only thing that lifts my spirit these days..and even that is starting to slowly lose it's influence. does anyone else feel this way. I use to have dreams and aspirations, i use to play music for hours, up every night til 3am just thinking about the life i was going to live, completely stoked on every aspect of my life. i just can't see how i ended up here.


----------



## spaz1972 (Nov 29, 2007)

pack ur bag and leave.


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Nov 29, 2007)

You are in control. Trains run daily. Adventure around every corner.


----------

